# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  Recommend a printing service for large-scale metal piece

## SDonovan

I am a sculptor hoping to affordably print a life size figure in a perforated, mesh-like skin with stainless steel. Can anyone recommend a printing service capable of doing this?

----------


## curious aardvark

like i said your best bet is to look through 3dhubs and find a commercial metal printer. 

It will be very expensive. 

have you considered using a clothes mannikin to form pieces from thin steel mesh and build it like that ?

----------


## Todd-67

> I am a sculptor hoping to affordably print a life size figure in a perforated, mesh-like skin with stainless steel. Can anyone recommend a printing service capable of doing this?


I hate to be the bearer of bad news but metal printing is expensive. I source it out from time to time and it is above what I can send out for CNC work. The only advantage is time and if the part is really complex.

----------


## SDonovan

> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but metal printing is expensive. I source it out from time to time and it is above what I can send out for CNC work. The only advantage is time and if the part is really complex.


Yes, I understand it will be expensive - I'm simply hoping for the names of a couple of companies that are capable of doing it....

----------


## curious aardvark

3dhubs - as far as I know it's only service that covers pretty much the whole world with local companies. 
Plus they pretty much are just doing commercial 'hubs' these days. 
where do you live ?

----------


## SDonovan

I live in Tucson, but I'll pay for shipping....3Dhubs seems to only offer a few companies that do printing in aluminum, and I need stainless steel. They will be elements for a public art commission and I am expecting to spend up to $150,000.00 in doing the printing. I know that the large scale printers exist in the world -I just was hoping someone knows of a company that purchased one and is willing to provide the service of doing the printing for an individual client.

----------


## curious aardvark

well stainless steel printers are few and far between - don't know why. Just that if someone has  a metal printer that does stainless steel - they always sound incredibly smug about it :-)

There are large volume metal printers around, but again few and far between. 
The only ones i can recall reading about were in the military and aerospace sector.
They use metal deposition, rather than laser based powder systems, so can build larger items without having to have cubes of dangerous metal powder to post process. 
These guys are based in texas: https://www.stratasysdirect.com/solu...ser-sintering/
If they can't do it they might know someone who can.

----------


## SDonovan

Thank you...

----------


## Todd-67

> Yes, I understand it will be expensive - I'm simply hoping for the names of a couple of companies that are capable of doing it....


https://www.3dsystems.com/quickparts

http://p.protolabs.com/3D-Printing-M...ferRoChufw_wcB

 Those are a few that I use. There are a few more around. Protomold is very fast and professional. You can create an account on their site. Upload a file and usually get a quote back in 12 hours or so. I use them for plastic molds on low volume stuff. They can be pricey though.

 They also offer cnc machining as well. The part drives which process you use. Machining in many cases is still way cheaper than printing unless the part is super detailed.

----------


## ralphzoontjens

I second Protolabs, they have fantastic customer support.
Shapeways also does steel up to 762 × 393 × 393 mm.

What I would do in your case is use an FDM printer to print a wax model and lost wax cast it in SS.

I like how you first asked for 'affordably' and then came with a 6-figure number  :Smile:

----------


## Bassna

If $150,000 is affordable for a sculpture....shoot me a message because I want to work for you :-P

----------


## jayedwin98020

Donovan,

Output and 3D print your sculpture in *segments* using wax filament, and cast each segment, and assemble and polish in post production. 

Doing it this way will allow you far more options, because now you will be able to access 3D printers with a smaller print capacity, which I'm guessing there are a lot more printers to choose from. Large capacity 3D printers are still scarce, especially when you're wanting to print metal products.  

This option will still be expensive, but I think it should be considerably less than 3D printing your sculpture directly in stainless. 


Good Luck,

Jim Dasher
Spectrum Graphics

E.: rii.jed@gmail.com

----------

